# Bettelbriefe aus Russland



## UlliZ (22 Dezember 2005)

*Jetzt geht das Theater wieder los* (alle Jahre wieder, könnte man sagen):



> Von:   "Library Reg 40" <libraryreg40 * @ * mail2k.ru>
> Betreff:   Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2006
> 
> 
> ...



 :evil:  :evil:


----------



## stieglitz (22 Dezember 2005)

gugsdu da:
http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/valentin.shtml
und da:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4014
Das ist ein sogenannter Traenendrüsenbrief, gibt schon seit 1999 immer kurz vor Weihnnachten.
Schick ihm eine gebrauchte Waschmaschine per Nachnahme.


----------



## stieglitz (22 Dezember 2005)

Ui, da hab ich versehentlich Sascha zitier, aus dem jahr 2003.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=16047&postcount=2
 :lol:


----------

